# 2010 Sentra SL



## anamilex (Oct 25, 2014)

I have had an issue lately where I have excess play in the steering wheel to the right but not to the left. Driving on city roads it's more difficult to tell but I drive 110 miles/day highway at high speeds I feel like I don't have much control over the car especially during right hand turns. When the car is sitting and I sit there and move the steering wheel left and right there is a loud clunk coming from what sounds to me is the center of the steering column. To me it seems to possibly to do w/ the U-Joint ?? What does everyone else think && Has anyone else experienced this before? 


**My friend had this same issue and when he took it to Nissan they told him there was nothing wrong with it and he just lives with it now but I refuse to just deal with it lol -__-**


----------



## wornwrench (Oct 25, 2014)

I would NOT live with that either. steering's quite important.
First the visual, look at the connection from the steering shaft to the rack, the
"u-joint" you mentioned, usually incorporates a soft connector, a fibrous disc,
and a joint. Then to the boots on each end of the rack and it's attachments to 
the car and the tierod ends to the hubs. A tilt column will also have a joint in the column inside. Try standing outside the driver's door and moving the wheel while watching the left wheel. Past that would be turning the shaft from under the hood while watching there. Best would be having someone else turn the wheel while you locate the noise. Considering you drive highway, I'll leave out the hub bearings, but they're not to be overlooked. A grinding noise you did not mention. The column shaft itself is a rare fault but I've seen it. It slides on either splines or opposing flats. Trouble past that, disconnect the column from the rack, turn the rack side to eliminate the rack side or fault it. good luck.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Is the noise there with the engine shut off? How much free play is there in the steering wheel?

If the noise is there with the engine shut off, you'll have to look at the U-joints for looseness as you move the steering wheel back and forth. If the U-joints are OK, then the problem could be in the steering rack. Also the bushings that hold the rack to the cross-member could be worn. Other items to check is worn tie-rod ends; while you're there, also check the lower ball joints to be on the safe side.

If the noise is there only when the engine is running, then there is probably a problem with the steering rack.


----------

